# Amplificador RF VHF con transistores pnp



## jogyweb (Jul 12, 2011)

Hola, tengo unos transistores de rf de potencia pnp y quiero hacerlos trabajar para 100Mhz.
No he encontrado circuitos así que tengo la siguiente configuración de componentes.
Alguien tiene alguna sugerencia o corrección de lo que necesito. Gracias

Teniendo en cuenta de aislar eléctricamente la placa y disipador con la caja para no mezclar las tierras y hacer corto


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Jul 12, 2011)

Te dejo una configuración bastante simple:




Esta tomado de esta página:
http://www.interfacebus.com/Electronic_Dictionary_Radar_Terms.html


----------



## moises calderon (Jul 13, 2011)

Amigo espero esto te sea util, los condensadores que van a masa son 0.01 uF,naturalmente el diseño del impreso, no necesariamente es de tu circuito, pero es para que des una idea, saludos


----------



## jogyweb (Jul 13, 2011)

Muchas gracias Black Tiger1954 y Moisés Calderón. Tengo claro como puede ser el diseño.
En unos minutos voy a comenzar con la placa y para mañana espero tenerles respuesta del resultado de este amplificador.
Saludos.


----------



## DavidGuetta (Jul 13, 2011)

Jogyweb vi fotos de tus transmisores fm en el internet y realmente los admiro!

Saludos

_PD: Solo comentario... no es por estorbar el tema._


----------



## jogyweb (Jul 15, 2011)

Saludos mumish13...
Tengo la placa lista y componentes montados. Lamento no poder avanzar por causas de sueño, pero mañana pruebo todo y hago mediciones.
Saludos a todos quienes han ayudado, a quienes participan de este tema y los que pasan mirando.





imagen de la placa de fibra... diseño a mano a modo de prueba





aqui probando las distancias con algunos componentes





terminado el corte de la forma del transistor para luego montar sobre un disipador





todo montado para mañana seguir con el disipador y pruebas.


----------



## DavidGuetta (Jul 15, 2011)

Que bien va quedando! que tiempo que no hago pcb ni circuitos ni nada... si puedo ire a Santiago a comprar componente para armar algunos tx's y matar un poco el tiempo.

Suerte con ese ampli y saludos.


----------



## jogyweb (Jul 18, 2011)

Hola, el amplificador anda muy bien, fueron pocas las modificaciones que realicé a la placa de la última imagen. Con entrada de 1 watt app. la salida fue de 30watt, mucho más de lo que esperaba de esos transistorcitos. El transistor utilizado es el 2N6097. Les recomiendo este transistor que por tratarse de un PNP es muy barato, pero tiene muy buen rendimiento. El circuito esta trabajando para 100 MHz, armónicos casi no se ven según el analizador.
Mas tarde dejo las imágenes del circuito y componentes utilizados.
Saludos.


----------



## ClaudioAbasolo (Sep 20, 2011)

Muy interesante!!!, hoy encontré 4 de estos transistores, los tenía guardados, ¿podrías publicar el detalle del proyecto para intentar armar un amplificador con estos transistores? ¿que componentes ocupaste?

Saludos


----------



## tinchusbest (Sep 20, 2011)

jogyweb dijo:


> Hola, tengo unos transistores de rf de potencia pnp y quiero hacerlos trabajar para 100Mhz.
> No he encontrado circuitos así que tengo la siguiente configuración de componentes.
> Alguien tiene alguna sugerencia o corrección de lo que necesito. Gracias
> 
> Teniendo en cuenta de aislar eléctricamente la placa y disipador con la caja para no mezclar las tierras y hacer corto


Perdon,esta pagina es para subir fotos pero deben ser usuarios para verlas,no podrias poner las fotos en esta pagina,solo pone tenes que usar el "gestionar archivos adjuntos", que esta abajo cuando haces una respuesta o cuando haces un nuevo post,yo no pude ver nada


----------



## ClaudioAbasolo (Sep 23, 2011)

moises calderon dijo:


> Amigo espero esto te sea util, los condensadores que van a masa son 0.01 uF,naturalmente el diseño del impreso, no necesariamente es de tu circuito, pero es para que des una idea, saludos



Estimado, que transistores ocupó en ese circuito? se ve interesante.

Saludos


----------



## moises calderon (Sep 26, 2011)

Amigo ClaudioAbasolo, si la pregunta va dirigida  a mi persona, te diré honestamente, que no construí ese circuito, lo encontré en una página, y se que funciona, y las pruebas estan en las respuesta que dan en este mismo post, lo subí como una  ayuda, no conozco que transistores utilizaron,era una solución para que no se perdieran los componentes que jogyweb tenia, saludos


----------



## ClaudioAbasolo (Ene 17, 2013)

jogyweb dijo:


> Saludos mumish13...
> Tengo la placa lista y componentes montados. Lamento no poder avanzar por causas de sueño, pero mañana pruebo todo y hago mediciones.
> Saludos a todos quienes han ayudado, a quienes participan de este tema y los que pasan mirando.
> 
> ...



Estimado, podría decirnos cuales son los valores de los componentes utilizados? o si fuera posible, adjuntar un plano del circuito construido? encontré 4 transistores de estos y me gustaría experimentar. 

Desde ya muchas gracias.  
Saludos.


----------



## jogyweb (Ago 30, 2013)

ClaudioAbasolo dijo:


> Estimado, podría decirnos cuales son los valores de los componentes utilizados? o si fuera posible, adjuntar un plano del circuito construido? encontré 4 transistores de estos y me gustaría experimentar.
> 
> Desde ya muchas gracias.
> Saludos.



Hola Claudio, dejo el planito del circuito que corresponde a la placa que hice. El amplificador lo he hecho 35 veces y todas funcionaron perfectamente. Compré una buena cantidad de estos transistores ya que estaban a una módica suma de 6 USD. Entregan 50 watt de potencia al alimentarlos con 13 volt y potencia de entrada 25 Watt.

Ver el archivo adjunto pnp.bmp

Ahora ya no me quedan de estos transistores, pero de todos los amplificadores que armé para equipos de radio solo han vuelto 2 porque el ventilador dejó de girar y dada la temperatura que generan en los componentes, se quemó el condensador que hay en el emisor


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 31, 2013)

jogyweb dijo:


> Hola Claudio, dejo el planito del circuito que corresponde a la placa que hice. El amplificador lo he hecho 35 veces y todas funcionaron perfectamente. Compré una buena cantidad de estos transistores ya que estaban a una módica suma de 6 USD. Entregan 50 watt de potencia al alimentarlos con 13 volt y potencia de entrada 25 Watt.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 98028
> 
> Ahora ya no me quedan de estos transistores, pero de todos los amplificadores que armé para equipos de radio solo han vuelto 2 porque el ventilador dejó de girar y dada la temperatura que generan en los componentes, se quemó el condensador que hay en el emisor


Caro Jogyweb, usteds aclara tener 50 Wattios de salida con una excitaciõn de 25 Wattios o sea 3 Db de ganancia, ? no seria mui poco? , ? conpensaria  realmiente armar ese amplificador ?
Una sugerencia que puede mejorar lo rendimento y ganancia es agregar un capacitor ayustable de 100pF (trimmer) entre la junciõn do capacitor de 56pF de entrada y L1 para tierra , asi ayustamos ese trimer para maxima excitaciõn de lo transistor .Tanbien podemos agregar otro capacitor ayustavel de 100pF( trimmer) entre la junciõn de L3 con lo capacitor de acoplamiento para el filtro passa bajo triplo PI grego para tierra , y ayustamos ese trimer para maxima salida de RF.
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## elgriego (Ago 31, 2013)

daniel lopes dijo:


> Caro Jogyweb, usteds aclara tener 50 Wattios de salida con una excitaciõn de 25 Wattios o sea 3 Db de ganancia, ? no seria mui poco? , ? conpensaria  realmiente armar ese amplificador ?



Realmente es un cascote ese transistor ,Ahora como ,manejaran el tema de las masas?,supongo que todo, con fuentes independientes ,y evitando que, sin son distintos gabinetes. se toquen entre ellos.

Saludos.

Pd Primera vez en mi vida que veo un amp lineal con Tr Pnp


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 31, 2013)

elgriego dijo:


> Realmente es un cascote ese transistor ,Ahora como ,manejaran el tema de las masas?,supongo que todo, con fuentes independientes ,y evitando que, sin son distintos gabinetes. se toquen entre ellos.
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> Pd Primera vez en mi vida que veo un amp lineal con Tr Pnp



Seguramiente hay un transistor conplementar (NPN) del , yo me recuerdo tener mirado en un viejo  manual motorola un proyecto de amplificador banda ancha para HF (2 a 30 Mhz) enpleando un circuito par conplementar (PNP+NPN) en la salida identico como los de audio y haora dejo los escaners aca.
!fuerte abrazo a todos !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------

